# Has anyone done high stims IVf & then mild IVF ??



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI,


  I am a very poor responder & I am beginning to wonder if having a high dose of stims is
  really making any difference & would mild produce the same amount of follies ?? 
    I omly get 2, 3 or 4 follies on max.


  Thanks.

  Katy. xxx


----------



## jessica42 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Katy

I really don't know to be honest.  I'm 41 and when scanned initially I had 6 follies. So I went on the meds and stims  for a planned IVF and last week after the ultrascan there were only 3 follies - one not matured.(after all that!) So the clinic changed their minds and decided on IUI as my fsh is 5.3. I don't know if I've wasted my time or not. If this doesn't work they want to try IVF cycle again, but I was only going to do this once as we don't have the funds for repeats. I was on suprefact 5ml per day and then puregon 450 per day, I think this is high, if it is, then we're in the same boat...you don't always need loads of follies anyway, one good one would do!! Hope all works out for you.
Gill


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Katy,

I have done 3 high-stimulations (600 IU/day) at ARGC and one mild-stimulation (150 IU/day) at Create Health. I've never produced more than 5-8 follicles/max. 4 eggs and never had any embryos left to freeze. The mild stimulation produced only one or two fewer follicles (I can't remember the exact numbers for each tx) than the high stimms and I still had 2 top-grade embies to put back. I didn't get pregnant unfortunately but if I was to try more tx with my own eggs I would probably not do any more high stimms as there seems no point in my case. I was getting very conserned about the amount of estrogen I was pumping into my body and wanted to try the mild IVF. Also some research says the high stimulation can affect the quality of the eggs as well as change the uterine environment, which can negatively affect implantation. Also, you save a lot of money if your ovaries are not respondig well anyway.

Is your tx starting soon (your signature says "EC about 15th June 2009")? Is it going to be mild? Where are you doing it?

Good luck
Minty
x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi to all that answered,

    Thank you so much for taking the time to reply,

    We are going for our 8th TX using 450 menopur ( have done that most but 2 goes with 600 Puregon )
    with no DR, start stims I think on day 2 of AF at beginning of June with Ec around 15th June, We are
    doing that at our local clinic in Plymouth, we did our first TX there in 05 & then left to go to Bath where
    we did go 2,3,4,5 & 6.. 4 worked & we have Miles from that cycle I had only 2 follies 1 fertilised and
    he was my only grade 1 embie in all 7 goes.. 5  was 3 follies 2 eggs but zero fertilization we then
    gave it one go at the Lister, managed 4 follies, 4 eggs but all were immature, I didnt want them to
    go for EC as I seem to do better when follies are all over 20 but they did EC with them at 18. We
    then had a year off as we were not going to do it again   then we decided we would go again but
    back in Plymouth as the traveling to London was stressful & not easy having Miles to look after with
    James working as South Devon is along way from London.. We did manage 3 follies all had eggs &
    we got 2 grade 2 embies but another BFN but at least we got fertilization, decided to go again &
    booked it in etc & then looked into other options for one last crack at it if the next go doesn't work
    We don't want to go to another country but then saw about Mild stims & I wondered if as I don't
    do well responding anyway that maybe a low dose of stims would still get the same amount of Follies,
    lets hope the next go works but if not then I am def going to see what my consultant thinks of
    mild stims with my history & if he's not prepared to give it a go then we will see if anywhere else will.
    I didnt think that the Clomid with stims would be ok with me because I didnt think you could have that
    when you were over 40 ?? 

    Thanks again for everyones help.

      Love Katy. xxxxxxxxx


----------

